# Cracked up my front bumper... need help on how to replace.



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Depends on where you get it done. And how good of a job they do. Exact match, could cost a few hundred dollars to get painted. My advice, is to look for one that comes painted. There are plenty of places out there that sell the bumpers and also will paint them, for you. Just do that. Or check out eBay for someone parting out a black car with a good front bumper. Just a quick search brings up a bunch of those as options.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/330927221536?nav=SEARCH


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Dawg get used to puttting yer Brake on ..with all of them cruzens in LA I would check the wreckers first .


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Brian V, has a point. You can check a wrecking yard for a painted one. But for $259 you can get a brand new one, painted too. Either way. Not going to put you in the poor house.


----------

